# Конфигурация в басах



## bayanistka (25 Окт 2011)

Друзья, если вы знакомы с данной конфигурацией в басах, то дайте знать, как правильно овладеть и этой системой.ll


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (28 Окт 2011)

Именно такое вижу впервые, но слышал что и не такое бывает. Подозреваю в практичности этой басовой системы. Что то подобное было в старых Guilietti, но там был конвертер, тут его не вижу.


----------



## IgorO2002 (29 Окт 2011)

Система похожа на старые Hohner аккордеоны. Первые три ряда выборка, я потом готовый или "квинтовая" система, когда выборка расположена не полутонами, а квинто-квартовым способом. Найдёте самоучители у себя на "Родине" bayanistka. Только там и в Австралии, также пару человек в Европе умеют играть на этой системе. Удачи в поиске.


----------



## zet10 (29 Окт 2011)

Жутко не удобная система!
Первые три ряда идут выборка,причем зеркальная!
В свое время М.Элегард играл на такой системе.
У меня был такой "Хохнер",играть на нем было смерти подобно...и еще очень тяжелый левый полукорпус,т.к. очень напичкан.
Вобщем и врагу не пожелаешь.Переделывать же такой инструмент нет ни какого смысла да и дорого!


----------



## bayanistka (29 Окт 2011)

Инструмент не мой. Его купил один товарищ из Германии, на аукционе Ebay, заплатил за него около 1000 евро...думая что это "крутой и навороченный", но играть на нём не может.


----------



## НГП (30 Окт 2011)

Купить в Баумаркте мини-сварку, отвёртки, набор плоско- и круглогубцев (за всё максимум 100-150 евро), и перетасовать кнопки как надо.
Сначала надо потренироваться на чём-нибудь подешевле.


----------



## zet10 (30 Окт 2011)

НГП писал:


> Сначала надо потренироваться на чём-нибудь подешевле.


На кошках наверное,как герой известного фильма.
А потом несут подобную "кулибинщину" в ремонт и там еще раза в три вкладываются.Наверное для тех кому не чем себя занять очень оригинальное времяприпровождение, ну и как всегда они опять смогут "СЭКОНОМИТЬ"))


----------



## bayanistka (30 Окт 2011)

Добавлю, что на том "чудо-итальянце" все басы настроены в разлив, "плывут" конкретно, похоже по-французски. А в правой- пятиголосие, с дрбавочным кларнетом.!


----------

